# Romania l Everything Worth Seeing



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

very nice buildings


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

*Cluj - Napoca*

The second city after Timisoara running for the title of European Capital of Culture 2020, alonside with cities from Serbia and Ireland according to Wikipedia Located in Transylvania, is the capital of Cluj county (shown in brown on map).
For more info press here, and for more photos here


















source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice thread!
Alba Iulia looks very good.
Also ♥ Timisoara ♥
:cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source

Monument: Matthias Corvinus (Matia Corvin) of romanian-hungarian origin.

The plate meant to correct an historical error. The monument show one of the captains of Matthias Corvinus while giving a flag of "defeated" Moldova, but in reality, Matthias Corvinus was shamefully defeated by Stephen the Great (the ruler of Moldova at the time) in the Battle of Baia in 1467, even if he had an army more than three times the size of the Moldavian one.

That's why the text says (translated):
"Victorious in wars, defeated only in Baia by his own people when trying to defeat unfailing Moldova".









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

^^
wow..the Paris of Eastern Europe.. :cheers: :applause:

-♥♥♥ from Las Islas Filipinas.Ö™


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

i am impressed .. Cluj is such a beautiful city


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


















source









source









source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

del


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry. I was wrong.


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


















source









source









source










source









source









source


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful pictures.thank you for posting them


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you again *Yellow Fever* for finding a place for this thread :cheers1:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

*Craiova*



> Romania's 6th largest city and capital of Dolj County (in brown colour on the map below), is situated near the east bank of the river Jiu in central Oltenia.


 For more info check Wikipedia, and for more photos click here


















source









source









source










source










source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

alheaine said:


> ^^
> wow..the Paris of Eastern Europe.. :cheers: :applause:
> 
> -♥♥♥ from Las Islas Filipinas.֙


A little off-topic
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467106
End of off-topic


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Yeah, we kissed goodbye to that nickname once "we" started and continue to destroy and butcher our heritage buildings. That makes Romania probably the only country in the world to lose more historical buildings in a peacetime than war (and war has practically always "knocked" at our door).
Anyway, back to the last photos (for now) of Craiova:









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## charliepilot (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW beautiful Romania.........^^^^


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

*Arad fortress*, planned for renovation... someday. Some information wikipedia









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

*Decebal*, "the biggest sculpture in a stone made in Europe" which is also unfinished. Some information wikipedia


















source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

Arad fortress is gorgeous...
Decebal is so cute...
kay:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

You posted some of my pictures from Arad section 
:cheers2:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Couldn't help it. sorry 

Bucharest
info wikipedia, more photos/updates here, here, or here, and for some photos of the old Bucharest, click here
360* *panorama*


















source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source














source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source














source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

24days said:


> source


Wow! That's so cool. Nice job with the thread. :applause:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Thanks ! :cheers:









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source

the zombies:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Worth seeing indeed....very nice photos of Romania.:cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Thank you !









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source










source









source









source









source









source


----------



## magyarendre (Nov 9, 2011)

yabbes said:


> very beautiful, very central european
> its amazing sometimes, some of those street scenes from Timisoara or Cluj Napoca, they could just be from Leipzig (taking this only as an example) Its very far but I think they share a similar spirit
> Central Europe not dead =)))
> Hope for more pictures also from Wallachy  Loving Romania!


Hi, my old Family was the Wallachy's, in the 19. Century. I make now my Familythree. You can see any Wallachy's (my ancestry) in this photoalbum: https://picasaweb.google.com/118219379332488678186/ElsVilGhBorSFNykPgyJtemNyemDDSKapImHagyatKa

If you have any information about the Wallachy's Family-members, please tell me... Thank you.

Best regards,
Endre


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


















soure


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

A small-scale version of Poienari Castle, located in Carol Parc:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source

A survivor neoromanian old bench:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

*Cotroceni Palace* (Romania's "White House"). For a virtual tour of the palace museum, click here









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

del


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source













































source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos from Romania....:cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you ! :cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

The "Palace" (in this form it doesn't look like a palace to me) of the Parliament

Some info on wikipedia

360* panoramas

The project included many statues and bas-reliefs on the facades, a massive, monumental roof and a vast esplanade filled with monuments which has not been built not even today, and this makes it one of the many unfinished megaprojects of Ceausescu left behind after his death:









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

impressive


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Not so much, at least not yet :cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Really cool sellection of images! :cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Romenia hav some beaultiful hidden diamonds.


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Mogosoaia Palace, wikipedia









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Lenin (face down) and Petru Groza, 7m tall statues:









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source

Elisabeta Place, home of our former royal family:









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Museum:









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

I was in Bucharest. Nice city, but Romanian landscapes are amazing!


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

*Sibiu* - wikipedia, more photos here


















source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source

On the plate it says: "In the memory of those who died in December 1989 for freedom and truth"








source









source









source









source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, really nice photos from Romania...:cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really beautiful photos from Romania....kay:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Thanks guys :cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

*Sinaia* - located in Prahova county, Muntenia region:









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Rupea, located in Brasov county, Transylvania region:


















source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Bucegi Mountains


















source









source









source









source









source


























source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

The Sphinx:









source









source

Costila peak 2498 m:








source









source









source









source









source









source









source

Bolboc Lake








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Babele:









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

The Heroes Cross:









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stunning landscapes! :cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ yep :angel:

Transfagarasan and some roadside attractions:









source

*Video* Top Gear series 14, episode 1 (2009)


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Vidraru Dam









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Poenari ruined Castle (the real Castle of Dracula):









source

Some of the 1480 steps required to climb to reach the castle (imagine that in Dracula's time there were no stairs):








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

There are more than 150 (out of an original 300) well preserved fortified churches of a great variety of architectural styles in Transylvania, and i'm gonna show you a couple of them.

Biertan fortified church:








source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Cristian Bv fortified church:








source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Harman fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Rotbav fortified church:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Sanpetru fortified church:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Archita fortified church:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Prejmer fortified church:

Reconstitution which includes the two towers that were destroyed








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Daia fortified church:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Hosman fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Viscri fortified church:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Homorod fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Cisnadie fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Bagaciu fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Mosna fortified church:








source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Seica mica fortified church:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Cristian Sb fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Bazna fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Garbova fortified church:








source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Garbova de sus:








source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Valea viilor fortified church:








source









source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful country with many stunning architectural buildings!


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ buildings that require renovation :cheers:

Calnic fortified church (some of its towers/walls were destroyed, but they will be rebuilt):








source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Iacobeni fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Cincu fortified church:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Malincrav fortified church:








source









source









source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos, well preserved heritage structures...:cheers:


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Thank you, Linguine :cheers:

Cisnadioara fortified church (the construction of the defense towers and decoration of the church with architectural elements was never completed):








source









source









source









source









source


----------



## AR.BN (Feb 22, 2009)

This thread is AMAZING.
Thanks for the effort 24days.
Also I like how this thread is structured, beautiful.
Would be nice if small towns from Wallachia or Moldova, like Curtea de Arges or Vatra Dornei, real gems in my opinion, will follow, But anyway, i am subscribed to this thread.


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

I intended to post some photos from "Curtea de Arges" on "Transfagarasan roadside attractions", but i forgot  and now if i post them there, i would crowd the page (yet again). "Vatra Dornei" is among the cities that i leave at "the end", maybe by then they will restore something there.
Thank you for appreciating this thread :cheers:

Fundatica village:








source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Holbav village:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Pestera village:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Magura village:








source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Brasov
More photos here


















source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots as usual!


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you ! :wink2:









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source









source


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

source









source









source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me continue 24days project.



Sinaia Monastery by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


Sighisoara by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


Neon Hard Rock by Magic Pea, on Flickr


bucharest victoria avenue by kattbee, on Flickr


bucharest victoria avenue by kattbee, on Flickr


bucharest victoria avenue by kattbee, on Flickr


bucharest victoria avenue by kattbee, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​













Duna-delta / Danube Delta 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr



Duna-delta / Danube Delta 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr



Duna-delta / Danube Delta 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr




Duna-delta / Danube Delta 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr




Duna-delta / Danube Delta 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr




Duna-delta / Danube Delta 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr




Duna-delta / Danube Delta 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Western side of Vrancea / Háromszéki Mountains​












Transylvania - 'Beyond the Forest' by Paul.White, on Flickr




Tracking wildlife in Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr




Dog walking above Ojdula by Paul.White, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Berca Mud Volcanoes​









As the gasses erupt from 3000 meters-deep towards the surface, through the underground layers of clay and water, they push up underground salty water and mud, so that they overflow through the mouths of the volcanoes, while the gas emerges as bubbles. The mud dries off at the surface, creating a relatively solid conical structure, resembling a real volcano. The mud expelled by them is cold, as it comes from inside the Earth's continental crust layers, and not from the mantle.


he mud volcanoes create a strange lunar landscape, due to the absence of vegetation around the cones. Vegetation is scarce because the soil is very salty, an environmental condition in which few plants can survive. However, this kind of environment is good for some rare species.



Vulcanii noroioși ou volcans de boue, Roumanie by KnitSpirit, on Flickr



Vulcanii noroioși ou volcans de boue, Roumanie by KnitSpirit, on Flickr




Vulcanii noroioși ou volcans de boue, Roumanie by KnitSpirit, on Flickr







​


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bucharest





































source: *ArchDaily*


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: Forumul turistic din Romania


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: Monterey Indo-Pac









source: Codrut D. Eftimiu









source: UK in Romania


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: Marco di Leo









source: kattbee









source: Carpathianland









source: Carpathianland









source: Kattbee

The (ugly) Holocaust memorial:








source: kattbee


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: Dumby111974









source: Ibinic









source: Ibinic









source: Ibinic









source: Ibinic









source: Ibinic









source: Ibinic


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: Ibinic









source: Ibinic


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: Ibinic









source: Ibinic









source: Sergio Pavan









source: Sergio Pavan









source: Sergio Pavan









source: Sergio Pavan









source: Marco di Leo









source: Sergio Pavan









source: Sergio Pavan


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: Carpathianland









source: adi.s









source: MihaiV74









source: Ibinic









source: Chonsey









source: Alexandru Gabriel Tu... 









source: Aventurierul









source: [email protected]


source: [URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/carpathianland/"]Carpathianland









source: marian andrei, metrouusor









source: Cristi Arsene


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ welcome back! :cheers:

Great shots of this beautiful country!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bariloche(Argentina) by kazuar11, on Flickr


Timisoara - City Business Centre by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


Timisoara - Trajan Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7879607794/


P1000214 by LaurenceJanine, on Flickr


Str. I. L. Caragiale x Str. Maria Rosetti by Raiden2, on Flickr


Zona Batiştei, spre Piaţa Univeersităţii / Batistei St. area, towards University Square by Raiden2, on Flickr


----------



## avasheshid2 (Aug 30, 2012)

THe great post by you?


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sighisoara









source: Lucian Muntean


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Brasov









source: Paduroiu Claudiu









source: Paduroiu Claudiu


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Moeciu de sus









source: Paduroiu Claudiu









source: Paduroiu Claudiu









source: Paduroiu Claudiu


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

Fagaras









source: wikipedia


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Zbor peste Transilvania









source: Emanuel









source: Nico Stan









source: Nico Stan









source: Bogdan Goim









source: Nico Stan


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Tatiana's blog









source: Nico Stan









source: Nico Stan









source: Nico Stan









source: Tatiana's blog









source: Alexandra Pandrea


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Nico Stan









source: Bogdan Goim









source: Nico Stan


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: AlexisRo









source: AlexisRo









source: AlexisRo









source: Duraleyka









source: AlexisRo


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: AlexisRo









source: Duraleyka









source: Duraleyka









source; Duraleyka


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

Bucharest:









source: Stan Sebastian


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Signorinaa Mizzý Dulcik.


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Aurel Rapa









source: Aurel Rapa









source: Aurel Rapa


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Aurel Rapa









source: Aurel Rapa


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Bucurestii Vechi si Noi









source: Bucurestii Vechi si Noi


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Aurel Rapa









source: RoPhotoMusic


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Bucuresti Optimist


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source; Bucuresti Optimist


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului









source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului










source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului










source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului









source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului









source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului









source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului









source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului









source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Ultimul Etaj - o cartare fotografică a Bucureștiului


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

Steam trains, loving them:



















source: Mocanita, o aventura in Carpati









source: tarboat









source: tarboat


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer
*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

*








source: SBA73*
*








source:SBA73









source: SBA73
*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutze*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer
*


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*









source: *w. + h. brutzer*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8518224980/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8508835382/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8488470972/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8466534755/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8420366373/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8396715330/in/photostream/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Great pictures Bloody Bat, but what's going on in this one. Is that a ghost? (of a Jed-i riding some creature?:nuts



bloody bat said:


> source: Nico Stan


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

bloody bat said:


> Cantacuzino Palace's ruins, Floresti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This place really needs to be rebuilt. It would be amazing.


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Great pictures Bloody Bat, but what's going on in this one. Is that a ghost? (of a Jed-i riding some creature?:nuts


:lol: A ghost would have been good for business (would have attracted more tourists), but sadly it's just some kind of statue made of wire (a man on a horse, probably Mihai Viteazu'/Michael the Brave). :cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

:lol: Really? I thought it was some kind of Photoshop thing, somebody goofing around, forgot to erase it out of the image. You mean that's real?:nuts: It must look better in person, but I bet it still looks like a ghost from a distance, even in the real world. :lol:


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

Bran









source: kurtlae









source: saleig4


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: Matt Bigwood









source: Matt Bigwood


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: judge dredd76









source: judge dredd76


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)

RÂPA Rosie- lângă Sebeș jud Sibiu


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)

Castelul de lut - de la Porumbacul de Sus, jud. Sibiu


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)

Cheile Dobrogei jud. Constanța


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)

Cheile Bicazului jud. Neamț


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)

Psuspendat peste DUNARE de la BRAILA


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)




----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)

*








JURILOVCA - Port spre Gura Portiței #2022 #viziteazaromania #shorts


#2022 #viziteazaromania #tulcea Portul plin de bărcuțe colorare de la Jurilovca!




youtube.com




*


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)




----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)

Manastiri din județul Neamț -#2022 #viziteazaromania #shorts


#2022 #viziteazaromania #manastirinramt




youtube.com


----------

